# Estações automáticas fiáveis?



## Birlao (26 Set 2005 às 19:45)

Fiquei curioso em relação a Aljezur (vi no outro tópico), então os valores das estações automáticas não são levados em conta pelo IM? Então de onde sacam eles os valores? 

É que estava agora também a lembrar-me de uma onda de frio, acho que em finais de Janeiro deste ano, em que vi na TVI que na Guarda chegou-se aos -12ºC mas no relatório de janeiro não vejo lá nada disso, aparece lá como minima do mês -6.2ºC!


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2005 às 20:57)

Birlao disse:
			
		

> Fiquei curioso em relação a Aljezur (vi no outro tópico), então os valores das estações automáticas não são levados em conta pelo IM? Então de onde sacam eles os valores?
> 
> É que estava agora também a lembrar-me de uma onda de frio, acho que em finais de Janeiro deste ano, em que vi na TVI que na Guarda chegou-se aos -12ºC mas no relatório de janeiro não vejo lá nada disso, aparece lá como minima do mês -6.2ºC!



Esse valor parece-me invenção da TVI    Mesmo as Penhas Douradas tiveram apenas -8,8ºC em Janeiro.


----------



## Birlao (26 Set 2005 às 21:54)

Estive agora a ver, e isso dos -12 foi no dia 1 de Março, apareceu no jornal da tarde da TVI!

Não terá sido o marcado pela estação automática e depois o IM corrigiu? Tal como fez aparentemente com Aljezur...


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2005 às 23:57)

Birlao disse:
			
		

> Estive agora a ver, e isso dos -12 foi no dia 1 de Março, apareceu no jornal da tarde da TVI!
> 
> Não terá sido o marcado pela estação automática e depois o IM corrigiu? Tal como fez aparentemente com Aljezur...



No dia 1 de Março já é outra coisa. Pode ter sido apenas confusão da TVI, uma vez que, nesse dia, a temperatura mínima nas Penhas Douradas chegou aos -12,9ºC e na Guarda -10,2ºC.
No entanto, na Guarda não deve ter sido porque um valor de -12ºC nesse dia pressupunha uma altitude mais elevada dado que não havia inversão térmica.


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2005 às 06:42)

Por acaso também me lembro desses -12ºC na Guarda. Nessa altura ainda não acompanhava as temperaturas, talvez tivesse sido mesmo essa a minima na estação automática, não sei...

Este ano vou andar mais atento


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2005 às 08:47)

O valor da estação automática é este que está aqui.


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2005 às 19:57)

Que espectáculo, guardaste esses mapas!!    Tens o do dia 2 de Março?


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2005 às 20:39)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Que espectáculo, guardaste esses mapas!!    Tens o do dia 2 de Março?







Está aqui


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2005 às 20:55)

Foram dois dias bem gelados, pena que o I.M. tenha descontinuado esses mapas, os actuais não dão para guardar nem dá para ver todas as estações ao mesmo tempo  . Também guardei alguns desses mas só a partir de Abril.


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2005 às 21:22)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Foram dois dias bem gelados, pena que o I.M. tenha descontinuado esses mapas, os actuais não dão para guardar nem dá para ver todas as estações ao mesmo tempo  . Também guardei alguns desses mas só a partir de Abril.



Sim, o I.M. em algumas coisas melhorou, mas noutras está pior


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2005 às 14:10)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Sim, o I.M. em algumas coisas melhorou, mas noutras está pior



Sim melhorou ao nivel da informação climática, mas piorou ao nivel de previsão, o radar está sempre desligado e fiam-se em demasia nos modelos. Ando a comparar a informação que vem no JN e é a mesma do INM e a mesma dos modelos, parece que não sabem prever olhando para cartas sinópticas, os ventos "Upper level",os jet stream entre outros, não sei não mas acho que não temos especialistas em Portugal para fazer do INM uma boa instituição..... 
http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=vomit&url=http://web.meteo.pt/previsao/inicial.jsp 

http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=flood&url=http://web.meteo.pt/previsao/inicial.jsp


----------

